# HILFE: MySQL und tomcat-5.5.4 == Name jdbc is not bound in t



## tschorakl (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte gerade meine Projekte auf meinen neuen Rechner umziehen und jetzt bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung beim Zugriff auf die DB. 

"javax.naming.NameNotFoundException: Name jdbc is not bound in this Context"

Habe schon wie ein wilder gegoogelt und alles ausprobiert aber leider ohne Ergebnis, hätte bitte jemand einen Tip für mich?!

aktuell läuft:
jakarta-tomcat-5.5.4 mit mysql-connector-java-3.0.16-ga-bin.jar (habe es allerdings auch mit mysql-connector-java-2.0.14-bin.jar ausprobiert, selbes Ergebnis) 
mysql-4.0.24-win

meine prj.xml, liegt unter <tomcat>webapps/prj.xml

```
<Context path="/prj" docBase="prj" 
			 debug="5" 
			 reloadable="true" 
			 crossContext="true">	
	<!-- 
	************************************************************************** 
	Database declaration
	**************************************************************************
	-->
	<Resource name="jdbc/testdb" auth="Container" type="javax.sql.DataSource"/>
	<ResourceParams name="jdbc/testdb">
		<parameter>
			<name>factory</name>
			<value>org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSourceFactory</value>
		</parameter>
		<!-- Maximum number of dB connections in pool. Make sure you
			configure your mysqld max_connections large enough to handle
	         	all of your db connections. Set to 0 for no limit.
         	-->
		<parameter>
			<name>maxActive</name>
			<value>100</value>
		</parameter>
		<!-- Maximum number of idle dB connections to retain in pool.
         		Set to 0 for no limit.
         	-->
		<parameter>
			<name>maxIdle</name>
			<value>30</value>
		</parameter>
		<!-- Maximum time to wait for a dB connection to become available
	         	in ms, in this example 10 seconds. An Exception is thrown if
	         	this timeout is exceeded.  Set to -1 to wait indefinitely.
	   	-->
		<parameter>
			<name>maxWait</name>
			<value>10000</value>
		</parameter>
		
		<parameter>
			<name>username</name>
			<value>root</value>
		</parameter>
		<parameter>
			<name>password</name>
			<value/>
		</parameter>
		
		<parameter>
			<name>driverClassName</name>
			<value>org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver</value>
		</parameter>
		<parameter>
			<name>url</name>
			<value>jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/testdb?autoReconnect=true</value>
		</parameter>
	</ResourceParams>
</Context>
```

Mein Connect String = "java:comp/env/jdbc/prj"

Habe mir eine kleine Klasse mit einer DB Verbindung geschrieben und von dort aus funkt. der connect ohne Probleme. Aber wenn ich es von der Webapplikation aus versuche mit prj.xml usw. geht es schief.

Was mache ich denn falsch?!

Besten Dank!!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bronks (5. Mai 2005)

tschorakl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... aktuell läuft:
> jakarta-tomcat-5.5.4 ...


Ist auf Deinem alten Comp auch die 5.5.4er gelaufen?

Ich habe mit der 5.5.4er große Probleme gehabt, welche mit der 5.0.28er noch nicht da waren und in der 5.5.7er nicht mehr da waren. Probiere am besten eine andere Version aus.


----------



## tschorakl (5. Mai 2005)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tschorakl hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

danke erstmal aber ich habe die selbe Applikation mit jakarta-tomcat-5.5.7 und sogar mit dem tomcat-4.1.30 ausprobiert aber da bekomme ich genau die selbe Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht noch einen Tip?! Bitte/Danke!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tschorakl (6. Mai 2005)

Hi all,

Problem gelöst .... DANKE.

Grüße Thomas


----------

